# What are the pros and cons of existing electric bikes?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

caesargus said:


> I mean if you drove a motorcycle, and ran the bike until it was empty, you would have gone approximately 250+ miles, and you could spend 5 minutes at the gas pump and be on your way.


Hi caes,

You must be a hard core biker  Not many folks use motorcycles like that. I know some do, and for those, electric motor cycles (EMC) would not be a suitable choice. Neither are electric cars for those who need such a transportation vehicle.

I'd say with motorcycles, even more so than cars, the majority of use is for much shorter missions, like commuting, where 30 miles would be the distance covered in the trip. They also offer sport riding (for pleasure) which could be planned to be within the range.

If you're looking at an EMC, look for what it can do, not so much its limitations. It can offer a quiet, non polluting means to get from here to there and a chance to avoid the nasty gas station altogether. Yeah, maybe it takes 2 or 3 hours to charge your EMC battery, but I think you could find that a real convenience if done in your garage overnight. And yeah, maybe that battery in the EMC will only last 3, or 5, maybe 7 years, but in the mean time, you have no oil changes, no oil spots on your driveway, no engine rebuilds, and a much lower fuel cost.

Just like the electric car, the EMC won't handle everyone's every need. Just about 95% 

major


----------

